# Audi S4 and RS4 Photo-Shoot! (Lots of Pics)



## JMLPictures (Feb 14, 2010)

Just moved to Phoenix and here are my first 2 shoots since Ive been down here. 

And The Wait Is Over!!!! ENJOY!

Matts S4:

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





Josh


----------



## JMLPictures (Feb 14, 2010)

26





27





28





29





30





31





32





33





34





35





Josh


----------



## JMLPictures (Feb 14, 2010)

36





37





38





39





40





41





42





43





44





45





46





47





48





49





50





51





52





ENJOY!

Josh


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

NICE SET.  I love them.  I think some would look incredible as HDR.  I have always liked HDR on cars.  Good job though, you must of had a fun time with these shoots.


----------



## JMLPictures (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks!

I actually don't like HDR at all.... most of the ones I have seen just don't look good BUT thats just me. LOL

Josh


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy crap.  So many pictures.  None of them really stand out as anything special to me.  Backgrounds could use a lot of simplification.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree...the contrast might be too punched in some of these as well.  I'm a fan of HDR with cars as well....difficult to process but if you do it correctly the end result is amazing!


----------



## TheLogan (Feb 15, 2010)

13, 37 and 38 I like a whole lot for some reason. All great pictures in my eyes, good job


----------



## robertwsimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

The planes are a cool idea, but they come off as forced.  Cool cars though!


----------



## JackRabbit (Feb 22, 2010)

6, 8, 9, 27 are my favorites


----------



## bennielou (Feb 23, 2010)

Some creamy shots there!  It makes me want to buy one.


----------



## jeph (Feb 23, 2010)

love 6 and 13


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

Quality over Quantity my friend.


Processing looks good one some, but overdone in most

Also no feeling the wide angle for the close up's.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 23, 2010)

Who is the client?  A dealer?  The owners?

-Pete


----------



## Skelly (Feb 23, 2010)

I really like those first few with the planes overhead.  I think the implication of performance and the obvious difficulty setting this all up are to be appreciated.


----------



## TheGenericusername (Mar 1, 2010)

can you explain how you got that look in # 32? it looks like HDR but it also looks like a really well exposed photo, please indulge.


----------

